# Murray Cod Lure and Fly Colours



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Purple and black are very common colours for cod fisho's with HB lures, not too sure about flies tho.
I think action and lure size is more important than colour, big 150mm AC Invaders or similar for the really big cod.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yeh spot on, especially in discoloured water like the murray you want something that makes some noise and moves some water, i think thats why spinnerbaits are so effective because the blades clunk, spin and flash and you can get them right into the strike zone.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day mate, I went shopping today for the Renmark trip, and came out with some lures that look so scrummy I might have a taste...lol. I know nothing about fishing the Murray so I don't have a clue whether these are any good or not. They look great to me though...lol.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah mate, I figured bright colours would be the go in turbid water and a variety of sizes. Probably have to get some spinnerbaits too. Sorry about the carppy pics again..lol...be a big job extracting colours for flies from those pics. They are really very bright colours.
Cheers
Mike


----------

